# Betta Name Guide



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is the ultimate name guide for your bettas. Hope it helps for choosing the perfect name!

Names by colour:

Red: Ruby, Rose, Blaze, Enfirno, Chili, Flash, Fire, Laser, Beast, Ketchup

Orange/yellow: Mandarin, Goldilocks, Sunny, Goldie, Sunshine, Shiney, Sparkle, Copper, Lightning, Nemo, Tiger, Mustard

Blue: Blueberry, Ocean, Sea, Moby, Wave, Shark, Aquamarine, Indigo, Sienna, Violet, Dory, Bubbles, Puddles, Tsunami, Wave

Black: Stealth, Jaws, Blackberry, Darkness, Master, Cosmo, Ninja, Galaxy, Midnight, Shadow, Blackie, Jet, T-Bone

White/Cellophane: Ghost, Spirit, Mystery, Whisp, Blizzard, Flake, Snowball, Mist, Fog, Mayo

Green: Grassy, Emerald, Jewel, Nature, Relish

Multi-colour: Skittles, Crayon, Scatter, Marbles, Rainbow

Brown/Chocolate: Nanimo, Oh Henrey, Hershey, Soil, Kiss, 


Female Names:

A Amanda, Andrea, Annie, Amy, Andy
B Brea, Bubbles, Betty, Buffy, Bessie
C Cassie, Cathy, Colbie, Crocus, Carly
D Debbie, Dody, Daisy, Delila, Dallilah
E Emma, Elisa, Emily, Elizabeth, Evina
F Finny, Fenna, Fishy, Folina, Foila
G Gillian, Gazella, Gracie, Grace, Gwen
H Heather, Hazy, Helen, Helga, Hope
I Iris, Irene, Indy, Izzy, Iza
J Jessie, Jamie, Jezebel, Jewel, Jasmine
K Katie, Kelly, Kyra, Kylie, Kellia
L Lioness, Lizz, Lisa, Lorraine, Lucy, Lulu
M Maggie, Marie, Missy, Miranda, Meave
N Nicky, Naina, Nobia, Nilina, Nicole
O Olivia, Olive, Ollie, Olina, Omy
P Paula, Pebbles, Pollu, Parisa, Pearl
Q Quil, Queen, Quera, Quilla, Quala
R Rose, Rebeca, Rachel, Roxy, Romy
S Sabrina, Stella,Star, Straw, Suzie
T Tina, Teby, Tharma, Tamra, Tee
U Umaria, Uma, Ulie
V Veronica, Venessa, Vinnie, Vivian, Volly
W Wendy, Wanda, Windy, Wolla, Wallie
X Xena, Xenia, Xact
Y Yashi, Yellow, Yale, Yardy
Z Zeba, Zinnia

Male Names:

A Alex, Archie, Astor, Andy, Astor
B Ben, Boy, Bravo, Bingo, Bennie
C Cliff, Craig, Clutter, Carlton, Carlos
D Dino, Domino, Dave, Dony, Donald
E Ewan, Ed, Eddie, Ervin, Edward
F Fred, Freddie, Fab, Flicker, Frank
G Gems, Georgie, Gallas, Greg, Gollum
H Hippie, Happy, Hagar, Harley, Henry
I Isaac, Ivan, Ishmael, Iggy, Igor
J Jughead, Jake, Jimmyfish, James
K Kyle, Kevin, Kepler, Killer, Kobe
L Luke, Leo, Lyle, Lee, Louie
M Malibu, Max, Melvin, Mack, Mike
N Nate, Nero, Nemo, Nadir, Neser
O Oliver, Odie, Ollie, Obie, Orlando
P Pepper, Peppy, Pappy, Pogo, Pal
Q Quicker, Quake, Quint, Quazimoto, Quero
R Rudy, Ron, Razor, Rex, Reboot, Ross
S Sandy, Silver, Storm, Spottie, Stripe
T Taylor, Tim, Tick, T-bone, Ted
U Uttley, Unstable, Ungo, Unger, Undo
V Victor, Van, Viva, Vince, Vanuchi
W Wxy, Willie, William, Wave, Wobble
X X-ray, Xano, Xelo, Xenon, Xeroxy
Y Yogi, Yaz, Yuri, Yassar, You
Z Zero, Zoltan, Z-Boy, Zeus, Zoro

Nature Names:
Rocky, Woodgrain, Knot, Hail, Snowflake, Snowball, Tornado, Sunny, Cloud, Lightning, Thunder, Tsunami, Hurricane, Downpour, Droplet, Dewy, Fog, Mist

Food Names:
Chip, Skittles, M&M, Sushi, Niblet, Nibbles, Henry, Areo, Mustard, Ketchup, Relish, Fry, Sub, Pickles, Bubblegum, Hershey

Cute Names:
Nibbles, Lips, Bubbles, Cutie Pie, Fin, Chunky,Alpha, Bait, Bitsy, Chompy, Chompers, Fang, Kibble, Max, Nippy, Snappy, Snappers, Speedo, Squirt, Tidbit

Pair Names:
Marble + Cheese
Devil + Angel
Ping + Pong
Coca + Cola
M + M
L + O + L
Hot + Dog
Basket + Ball
Foot + Ball

Hope this could help you choose the perfect name. I can't take credit for all of these, I collected them for various different sites on the internet. But most of them are by me. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

This is a really nice guide!:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! I always see people looking for names so I thought I would create one big guide for them!


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

This should be a sticky!!!!!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, that would he awesome! 
(If you guys have any further name ideas you can post them here too)


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

omg, sticky this!  Even if someone decides not to choose a name off the list, this can definitely give someone ideas.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks,Ya that was my main idea, I was thinking it was too short but then I just thought if people didn't choose a name it could give them inspiration ya know?


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Next time I get a Betta I need to use this list!!!!! There are so many names


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya! Make sure to tell us what you chose!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Whats with cheese + marble? I dont see the comparison...


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

i like the name sushi for my new girl but still not sure


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

tsoto80 said:


> Whats with cheese + marble? I dont see the comparison...


Haha like the type of cheese? Marble cheese? Sorry that is a little funny I never noticed, I got that one off another site...:lol:


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

betta dude said:


> i like the name sushi for my new girl but still not sure


Haha that would be cute! What does she look like?


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a guppy fry and it is starting to turn black so I am naming it shadow, thanks for making this name guide it really helped


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

My betta is REALLY GOLDY COLOURED. I named him Oscar because of that


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

fishy friend2 said:


> I have a guppy fry and it is starting to turn black so I am naming it shadow, thanks for making this name guide it really helped


Aww cute! Happy to help! I am getting a new betta tomorrow (eeeek I am so excited) and I might have to use this guide also! Lol


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Fieldz said:


> My betta is REALLY GOLDY COLOURED. I named him Oscar because of that


Cute! Oscar is an awesome name!


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks. I just found another name for one of my fry. I looked at the food names and now his name is skittles


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

I prefer posh human names for my fish. It sounds really funny..


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool! Ya I have a Betta named Fred lol! Not too posh but it's pretty cute for him!


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

i know that this thread is kinda old but i still use it. so thanks for making this name guide blackberry betta now my fry are getting colors and they are multi so i named h one of them marble


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I think out of the 14 I've owned, only one's name is there. Ben.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

No problem! Happy to have helped! I wish it could have been made into a sticky! People use it but when nobody Posts it kinda just fades away...ya know?


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

You started this thread on my eighteenth birthday! 

None of my names are on there, either, Pitluvs. But that's because I give them Greek names. I have an awesome site I use, I guess I can post it in the spirit of helping other people find names. It has names from all over the world and then special categories like color, nature, different personality trait names, dream names, shadow names, dragon names, hero/villian names etc. I mainly use it in my writing, but I like it for betta naming, too. 

http://www.20000-names.com/


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Didn't read all the posts, but you can add Rosso to the red list. I wanted a name that reflected my male betta's red color so I chose Rosso, which is Italian for red.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool name!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Still loving this guide!...... Sigh. Yes I do know it's an old thread, but I find it can be of use to many members if bumped


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I think it should include some themed names - many people here use mythological figures or deities to name their fish.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Man, if I had a dollar for every pet fish named Nemo....


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm kind of on an old fashioned/obscure names theme now. Waldo, Pearl, Wilhelm, Galen, Henri .... they would all be names you'd see in name lists from the 1880s or thereabouts. I love looking at the etymology of names too, so all my betta's names mean something.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm glad you guys like it. It's annoying how only a certain number of people will see it and then it will fade away again. But thanks for bumping! I haven't connected in ages. Gotta get back into it!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Cool thread, lots of good ideas! None of my betta's names are on there, but they are all japanese...though i didn't see the english version of them either. But anyways cool list may have to use it someday.


----------

